

Ask HN: What are you sitting on/in? - colbyolson

A strange question, but I am interested in what this audience sits in. I am in the market for a new desk chair and could use some recommendations.<p>I've thought about using a medicine ball, but I also like having a backrest and posture support.<p>I know the Aeron comes highly regarded, but from what I hear it has been "unseated". So please, give some insight into why you sit on what you do, and perhaps what would you like to be sitting in.<p>Thanks!
======
Scott_MacGregor
I use a standard Office Depot leather desk chair. I think it cost around $180.
It looks good, and more importantly it fits me like a glove. I actually went
down to Office Depot and sat in all of their chairs that I thought looked
nice, and then just picked the one that felt most comfortable to me.

I can sit in this chair 14 hours a day and never even notice it. I like that
because I see my chair as being a productivity booster like using Zend Studio
for php coding or Outlook for email. If I can sit comfortably all day (and all
night, lol) I can really focus on what needs to be done.

If the Aeron Chair fits your body well go for it, but you can save a couple of
bucks at a store like Office Max or Office Depot. They have the mesh chairs
too, and you might find that one of these fits you much better than the Aeron.

~~~
colbyolson
Yes, I was thinking of doing the same thing this weekend– trying out all the
chairs I can find, especially anything mesh. Thanks for reminding me! :)

------
parse_tree
I use a kneeling char (like Lisa Simpson has). It takes getting used to, but
once your back, thighs, and stomach muscles have adjusted it feels really
good.

~~~
colbyolson
How cool, I've never heard of those. Thanks for the idea, this might allow me
to get closer to my desk, but it looks so strange!

<http://www.comfortchannel.com/images/Kneeling_chair_A.jpg>

------
Edinburger
Wooden "Captain's Chair" from an "antiques" place but really just junk from a
bar. I sanded it to get rid of the nasty laquer and it looks decent now.
Unfortunately it is absolutely uncomfortable and completely unsuitable for
sitting here for any length of time. So, I am also looking for a new chair...I
like the look of the Aeron's but would like to find a lower-priced
alternative. Please tell us what you find!

------
mathgenius
I use the hag capisco. Works well for keeping my energy "upwards": strong firm
seat that rotates the hip forwards. I find the aeron too saggy. You can get it
with or without a backrest. I don't use a backrest cause that forces me not to
slouch.

------
jacquesm
Cheap office chair from staples/office centre. Works fine, but I did rip off
the arm rests so it can get closer to my work table.

------
axod
Big leather sofa. Reclining. Plenty Cushions.

------
Mankhool
A Steelcase LEAPV2. Great chair.

------
planck
A couch in my living room.

------
spinochet
Global Airflow Leather Mesh-Back Chair (from Staples ~$200)

------
kd5bjo
I have a standing-height desk and no chair.

------
superchink
Aeron at the office. My company is so 2000.

------
p01nd3xt3r
Bean bag on the floor.

~~~
colbyolson
Don't those get uncomfortable being in the same position after a while?

